# Wind-up Baby Swing



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I just realized I have an old wind-up baby swing in the back of my garage. The 90's style with the bar across the top and the crank on the end. It's been back there for nearly 20 years...hardly used....for all I know it might be battery powered.

Has anyone ever made a prop outta one of these? I was trying to come up with ideas. Maybe something like a pit and pendulum scene where a large blade swings over top a sprawled out body?


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Or if you're into children/nursery/creepy doll scenes or anything like that, it would also be perfect to use. I'm sure you'll come up with some great ideas.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I was actually thinking of trying to find one of these to make a prop. I'd use the mechanism to make a little ghoul swing by his arms from a tree. I'm sure that there are tons of ideas that this group could come up with.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> I just realized I have an old wind-up baby swing in the back of my garage.... Has anyone ever made a prop outta one of these?


I used one of these last year. I'd gone to the trouble of building all these elaborate props that I was so proud of. And then at the last minute I grabbed the wind-up baby swing that my brother had left in the attic and sat one of those jabberjaw skeletons - from which I had removed the jabber - in the swing seat. I didn't do anything else to the swing. Everybody loved it. It got the most response of anything. Sad, I know. I especially remember there was a nun who came by the house and really liked it (I'm not kidding).


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

octoberist said:


> I used one of these last year. I'd gone to the trouble of building all these elaborate props that I was so proud of. And then at the last minute I grabbed the wind-up baby swing that my brother had left in the attic and sat one of those jabberjaw skeletons - from which I had removed the jabber - in the swing seat. I didn't do anything else to the swing. Everybody loved it. It got the most response of anything. Sad, I know. I especially remember there was a nun who came by the house and really liked it (I'm not kidding).


That's funny...nuns visiting your haunt. 

There's a convent at the end of my street. With a wickly cool hill and Jesus monument that faces a new freeway that's being constructed. I don't have the balls to ask if I could build a haunt there once a year.

Hmm...might be temping fate to mention Jesus in a haunt forum. I'm pretty sure saying balls is okay though. But considering I dressed a nun once on Halloween I'm probably already racking up things I'll have to explain. Suppose someone could start a thread with some cheat notes, a explanation form letter or something. Dear Big Guy...Sorry about the Jesus comment on the forum...but I can explain....

On another note....what do you do if nuns visit your haunt and tell you that all your zombies look like crap and your skelly's suck. And what if they don't come in costume? You still give em candy?

Oh oh....A.D.D. taking over.

Btw...pardon my ignorance...but what the heck is a jabberjaw skeleton? I've read this term before. I've searched google and can't find it.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> Hmm...might be temping fate to mention Jesus in a haunt forum. I'm pretty sure saying balls is okay though. But considering I dressed a nun once on Halloween I'm probably already racking up things I'll have to explain. Suppose someone could start a thread with some cheat notes, a explanation form letter or something. Dear Big Guy...Sorry about the Jesus comment on the forum...but I can explain.....


I'd like to hear you explain this. Why were you dressing a nun on halloween, and was she aware of it? What did you dress her in or as? LMAO Darklore


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh my gosh a nun...wow..:lolkin:


----------

